# mdrobe2 Grand Isle charter awesome trip



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Guys I am going to commit a cardinal sin and post a report without pics. I had my digicam with me but left the memory card in my computer. I bought a disposable camera at the Sureway grocery store in Grand Isle. I will get the pics loaded onto a CD tomorrow when I get them processed, and will post them then. So, with that out of the way, on to the report!

I fished with Captain Dwayne "D" Price, known as Dee. His website is...

http://www.dreamcatcherfishingguide.com/

(225) 572-8927

I flew in from offshore Monday and was thinking about a trip. I made a post looking for fellows to fish with me on my charter adventures, but this trip was spur of the moment. My girlfriend was out of town, so I had no reason to be home. I went to the Century 21 office on Grand Isle seeking local knowledge of guides and places to stay. They sent me to a local marina. I will post the name once I get the pics and remember what it was. I think it was called Bridge Side Marina. They had hotel rooms, so I got one, and I called the guide they recommended. I hated to do it, as I research guides a lot before I book, but I figured in Grand Isle the fishwould be plentiful and easy to find and catch. The guide I called was booked, so he sent me to a buddy of his, and I am so glad he did. I can not imagine a guide being better that the one I fished with. We fished live croakers on Carolina rigs, and we wore the fish out. We released 4 reds over 27". keeping our legal limit of two over 27" plus 4 more under 27", but not by much. It's a good problem to have when you cast and your bait gets eaten by a red before you even click the reel into gear and you just hope the fish is under 27" so you can keep him. We also caught 10 trout, with 6 of them being over 3 pounds. I caught the biggest one- 25" and 4 pounds 12 ounces on the scale at the marina. I also got a flounder, which gave me an inshore slam. The guide gave me a rate of $200 dollars since I was by myself and only wanted a short trip. He was game to go as he scouted the previous day and caught 50 specks while fishing with a fellow guide. We worked some spots along the beach.Fishing in the Gulf for specks is definitely a Louisiana experience. In Grand Isle the shorebound anglers can drive theirtrucks on the beach and they moved in on us some even though they were wade fishing and we were in a boat. We were catching fish and they weren't! The guide was schooling me pretty good. He kept catching specks and I kept missing fish, or catching catfish and wasting bait. Bad thing about Grand Isle is you have to wade through the cats while pursuing specks. Good thing is once you find fish it is nonstop action. I got broke off A LOT by the bulls. We were fishing tiny Okuma reels on 7 ft. rods and 12 lb. test with a tight drag. I kept wanting to loosen the drag but my guide helped me realize I would never land a red if I kept my drag loose- they would spool me! It was a little rough, andI was worn out fromstanding in the boat and fishing in rough seas for several hours, but my guide convinced me to keep fishing till we ran out of bait. We used 75 live croakers. My last bait of the dayresulted in my near 5 lb. speck. I am here to tell you seeing a truly big speck once you get it close to the boat is unreal. She looked like an ax handle. Even the guide was flipping out over the size of my last fish. Another boat was pulling up and the guide welcomed them in to the spot since we were getting ready to go and they looked like weekend warriors. We probably ruined them, as it was after 10 am, and the bite usually slows down around then, but they saw us catch that stud, so they were hooked, so to speak. As an aside note, the fishing bridge in Grand Isle burned down on the 19th of September. It stood for nearly 75 years, was lighted for night fishing, and was a well know local honey hole. Truly a shame that it burned- they say it was an electrical short. Pretty rough- the fire dept. had trouble fighting the fire because they had to spray water from the other bridge and couldn't reach the fire that engulfed the creosote poles of the bridge's base. They saved part of it, but not much, and it is owned by the state, so I don't know if they will rebuild. As another aside note, the shrimp poboys at The Starfish restaurant are pretty good. Dress it with pickles, mayo, and lettuce, and douse well with Louisiana hot sauce. I can't say enough about how much fun I had, the quality of the guide, or the fishery itself. What a great time. I actually had to take breaks for water while I knew the fish were biting every time I threw a bait. The guide was laughing at my fatigueafter battling red after red. What an experience! Call him and book a trip. You will not be disappointed!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Here are my pics guys. They did not turn out as well as I had hoped in terms of showing the size of the fish, but we were using a disposable camera, so you get what you pay for. Hope you like the posts and the pics anyway. It was a GREAT trip with a great guide.










I am 6 ft. 190 lbs. if that helps the scale. I know those Crocs are ridiculous, no need for comments! The flounder is the shadow between the two reds on the right. It completed my inshore slam.










That's a big speck above. I don't know if that is mine or the one the guide caught, but mine was 4 lbs 12 oz and his was 4 lbs 4 oz if I recall correctly- fish were in the 2 foot long class!










Above is a typical red from our trip. We had to let four of them go since they were over 27 inches, but they sure pulled on that light tackle!










I put that electric fillet knife in the pic above to add scale. All those trout were over 3 pounds. The largest is my 25" 4 lb. 12 oz'er. 










One last image of a big ole trout...

I hope you all enjoyed the photos and the post. I am sorry the quality was not what I hoped for but it was a disposable camera and I had to scan the prints. The pics do not do justice to the fish we caught and the fun I had. Call the guide and book a trip!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job man!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks very much for the reply Konz. Hope to fish with you one day.I know we have some mutual friends...Ultralite for example.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are some fat specks! I'm gonna have to give LA fishing a whirl one day... thing is as soon as I get off of work there I want to get away from thereand back to here as asap


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the reply FenderBender! That is one hell of an AJ in your pic. I hear you on wanting to get home, but the LA fishing is the best!


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice....:clap


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks Last Drop!


----------



## JEC (Oct 2, 2007)

GOOD JOB MIKE!!!Looks like you had a good time.Don't let it go to your head, I can still school you in fishing.(just kidding your are the man when it comes to fishing):bowdown


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks JEC. Make sure you come by and get some fish. I was up past 2 am last night vacuum sealing fillets with my Food Saver (gift from my bro' in law, Gary- awesome device). Ask your GF and your parents if they want specks, reds, or both. The reds are on the half shell and the specks are filleted and skinned.I made the drive from Grand Isle to P'cola in about 4 hours- not bad. Tell your DadI have some red snapper, tuna, and AJ left. Best prices in town- free!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report mike:bowdown just found it...dale has been there where that bridge is and says it stayed packed with people fishing it and said you catch trout in the gulf over there....she pointed out the dots in the background of one of the pics...oil rigs...cool...sounds like another good charter and congrats...



thank you again for the yellowfin...been saving that last chunk (2lbs) for that special occasion...


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

> *Ultralite (9/23/2009)*good report mike:bowdown just found it...dale has been there where that bridge is and says it stayed packed with people fishing it and said you catch trout in the gulf over there....she pointed out the dots in the background of one of the pics...oil rigs...cool...sounds like another good charter and congrats...
> 
> thank you again for the yellowfin...been saving that last chunk (2lbs) for that special occasion...


Glad you saw my post Mike-I was going to PM you thenI saw you already found the post. The guide showed me a quick way to fillet and skin specks.I will have to share it with you. You sacrifice the belly meat but you can do one in about 30 secs. Dale was sharp to notice the rigs. She is the smartest girl on the Point! Mike you would have had so much fun hadyou been there. We ran a 24 foot bay boat with a 250 hp outboard. We anchored in the surf at every spot. The last spot we hit was the best and I could see bottom- it was like 2 feet deep, but the water was teaming with huge reds, huge specks, flounder, and mullet out the arse. Seriously...I caught an inshore slam at that spot alone. I HAD TO STOP FISHING AT TIMES TO REST!!! My hand and arm really started hurting after battling bull red after bull red. I know it's pathetic. A hint for you guys that want to fish LA- pay attention to water clarity on the beach, and look for run outs and structure. I have fish in the freezer for you Mike- just let me know what you want. I currently havetuna, AJ, red snapper, specks, reds, and tripletail.


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Pics were fine Bro........Thanks for the post!



Looks like you had a blast........Congrats.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the reply ShooterChief!


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Good trip Mike! Looks like you had a blast. How do you like the new toll bridge going to Fourchon?


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I think that toll bridge is BS Jeff. State of LA just figuring out another way to rip people off if you ask me, plus having to stop and buy it, or do it online, or buy that stupid thing and affix it to your windshield is BS. Are you at your new job? Let me know if you decide to hire my cleaners- talked to them today and they said they would hook us up if you use my name.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I am still at my old job for another few days. Start the new one on the 4th. You are right about the bridge, it is absolutely idiotic to have to stop and pay. They should at least have a toll booth where you can at least drive through. It's retarded. Oh well. Be home in a few days, I'll call you when I get in, maybe we can ge a trip together.



Late


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Holla atcha boy. Late.


----------

